# Twisted Whiskerz Catfish Tournament --Event#1-Sat May 19, 2012 West Branch!!!!



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

Event #1 of 8 schedule will be Saturday May 19, 2012 at West Branch in Ravenna, Ohio. Sign-up will be from 7pm-750pm with the event starting promptly at 8pm. Go to www.twistedwhiskerz.com for full rules and entry information. 

The rest of the Events are as follows:


June 23, 2012 (night event) Atwood (trailering allowed) 

July 7, 2012 (Iron Man) Berlin Res.(trailering allowed)

July 21, 2012 (night event) Sandusky Bay (trailering allowed) 

August 18, 2012 (Iron Man) Tappan Lake (trailering allowed) 

September 22, 2012 (night event) Leesville (trailering allowed) 

October 13, 2012 (night event) Mosquito (trailering allowed) 

November 3, 2012 (Day event) Portage Lakes (trailering allowed)

The events are strung together as a series where total weight is converted to points and after the last event a Grand Prize Winner will be declared.

Attendance is open and all are welcome.

Each event is treated as a unique tournament so weather you fish 1 event or all events, teams are eligible to win prize money. 

All further information can be found at the web address mentioned above or feel free to post questions here.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Where is the ramp that wil be used? Never been to W.B.


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

The Ramp is just East of the Rock Spring Road Bridge on the South Side of the Lake. The area has parking for a couple of hundred cars and trailers and has3 very well kept ramps. We typically have sign in right next to the ramps and we usually have a table out. Hope to see you there if you need any info feel free to ask here or to visit www.twistedwhiskerz.com


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

The website is lacking ramp locations. It would be a good idea to mark them. So rock springs is the answer for west branch.


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

Correct! Hope to see you there!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Why did you guys pick a lake with such bleak catfishing prospects? I will be there....just wondering

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

We consider many things when we decide on a lake...size, past experience, feed back from past events, horsepower, dock availability and so on. Although we have not broken any records at this Lake, there has been good weight turned in. Regardless, even if the Lake proves to be a tough bite it should be a tough bite for all. Good Luck and look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

and I forgot another very important consideration-Launch or Tourney Permits-Some lakes try to get as much as $50.00 to hold an event so we do place a great amount of consideration into this topic as each fee we pay comes out of the total prize pool-less fees more prize money!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm just glad the tournaments not tonight....catting in the cold sucks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

and ts supposed to be Perfect Weather Saturday night-if you have not done so I would recommend friending us on facebook as we typically use it alot. You can get updates, last minute info and so forth. Go to twistedwhiskerz.com and I think there should be a FACE Book button. Thanks for your interest and good luck.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Will do

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

The last two years have produce 30 plus pounds for top 3. It's a bite that you need to work hard to find. Been out 3 times this week. The bite is SLLLOOOOW. The problem this year is the lake is loaded with bait and fish are not needing to go to there normal places to feed. 

It's soooooo much better going to a hard to fish lake instead of going to a place full with cats so that any avg. joe can catch em with worms. Fishing a tough bite allows for the die hards to excell and show everyone else that the fish are there to be caught. It is a tournament and not a get together!! Good Luck!


PS. Facebook is worse then a slow catfish bite!!


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

Agreed-
A slower bite does mean a lot more work but it separates the men from the boys. Who knows, we go out and it could end up being a fast bite...you just never know. All that matters to me is that I get to fish all night and whatever happens its always fun. The win is the bonus!

Thanks for your interest and make sure you say hello to my brother and I when you get there.


----------

